# Finally Got My Fix



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a call late last week from the sawmill guy that he was setup and running. So today the small black locust logs (8) I dropped off in April were finally sawn today. Nothing too exciting since the grain is 'plain Jane' and the only milling picture I took is below. No time for pictures when your the help. He hit a couple of nails on the very First log and the very first and second passes. Bad start to the day. But nothing else the rest of the job. I ended up with a trailer load (5' x 8' x 1') and then some in the truck bed. Most of it is 4/4 and 5/4, but I had a couple of the curved logs cut into 9/4 slabs for benches. Also threw in a few 7/4 boards so I'll end up with some 1-1/2" finished lumber. I'm just glad to get it done.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice, how about a close up picture next?*

I would like to see the wood just for grins even tho you said it wasn't the greatest. I've had a mill come out 3 times to mill logs off the property and I never had more fun working the tractor, watching the mill work and stacking and sorting the boards. But that probably goes away if you "have" to do it and the wood isn't yours in the end. :thumbsup: bill
BTW that's a huge mill, an LT70. Nice.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Nothing too exciting since the grain is 'plain Jane'


While ''boring" to look at (if you like wild grain)...black locust is still one of my favorite species because of it's rot resistance, simply amazing in that department. :yes:







.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, this is from the trees I cut all that firewood up in the spring. I cut the best I could find into the small pile of logs. I couldn't bring myself to waste them as firewood, being an outdoor wood. Hopefully I've got what I need for some tables and a few Adirondack chairs. I'll also be able to get the hoops on my trellises done now too. And the rustic bench for the front porch.
Now I just have to get up off my butt and build my DH kiln.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what a Wood Mizer brand band for the LT70 runs? I think it's a 184" x 1-1/4" x 1 TPI. The guy is going to charge me $60 for the band after hitting one nail and then using it for the rest of the day on mine logs and someone else's logs too. Sounds kind of excessive. He said new ones cost $98.
I never could nail him down to a price for sawing the logs up either, 'We'll work something out'. He's got to check the hour meter before he sends me a bill, but a ball park of $200 for sawing and blade sounds a little wrong for the amount of lumber I've gotten. I looked for a different sawyer before I dropped off the logs off here, but could not find one. I had to get the logs out of the guys yard so I took them to him. Maybe, I'm over reacting, especially since there's nothing I can do to change his rate. So I'll have to chalk it up to a learning experience and find someone new.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Now I just have to get up off my butt and build my DH kiln.


That's another good thing about black locust. For exterior use it does not need kiln dried, air dried is fine. Heck if the guy would have sawn the logs in April when you dropped them off the lumber would already be ready to use for your outdooor projects. :yes:






.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

That was kind of the plan, but he's a procrastinator. Always later than what he says. But I was kind of stuck with him for lack of anyone else. In April, I was wanting a 5/4 board cut for a replacement transom to my 12' Jon boat so it would be ready to install after fiberglassing in the boat. Now I'm going to have to laminate and fiberglass plywood together so I can get the boat back together before duck season.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> The guy is going to charge me $60 for the band after hitting one nail and then using it for the rest of the day on mine logs and someone else's logs too. Sounds kind of excessive. He said new ones cost $98.


:huh: Well not saying he is not using some blade I am not familiar with...but you can go to wood-mizers website yourself http://www.woodmizerblades.com/bladeselector/index.aspx and have a peak, scroll to the very bottom. They are about $25 each, or $20 each if you buy in bulk (which everyone does)

I cannot comment on his labor rate. But since he is charging by the hour, having to check the hour meter...a LT70 can make some serious lumber in a hurry with the right logs. Yours did look a little small, that takes up more time.




.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Again thanks for your input. After seeing what you guys have said a band cost earlier, it seemed high.
As to the rate, maybe I'm overreacting. Check my figures. A 5' x 8' trailer (not packed tight and not all eight footers) x approx. 12" high
= 400 BF plus what I have in the bed of the truck. Say 500 BF (guess). So a $200 bill (including blade damage) comes to $0.40/BF. Sounds about right from what I've heard others charge. I Just wasn't ready for the sticker shock. I like to know what I'm paying up front.
With funds as tight as they are, I think I'd rather have put that $200 toward a large chainsaw and a CSM:laughing:.

And yes, I knew they were small logs and that the BF/Hr decreases, so I expected a little higher charge.

Thanks


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Say 500 BF (guess). So a $200 bill (including blade damage) comes to $0.40/BF.


If you really got 500 bft (doesn't look it to me) $0.40 is more than fair on small logs. I very rarely custom mill now, just for "buddies" and I charge $0.35 bft...which is too cheap, I feel I don't make what my time/wear and tear is worth at that price. And even buddies do pay $20 a band if I _ruin_ one, a single (or even a couple) nails strikes I can usually work right through without having to charge for a band.




.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I always pay my bills so I just mark it off as a learning experience.

The guy who followed me had a large white oak log. The top 10' he took to a guy in Edwardsville. The bottom half of the log was too big for that guy's mill so he brought it here. He's suppose to get in touch with me with the guy's phone number so in the future I'll have options open to me.
I would have liked to stay around for this log but I had to get home.
Supposedly he ended up with some 14-18" quarter sawn lumber
Thanks


----------

